# contest idea....



## KAMSAI (Jul 31, 2009)

hows about a poetry contest talkin about our one and only mary? everyone claims to be a smoker, then lets see how much she means to you in words....ill let the mods decide and give the ok if anythin...:holysheep:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 1, 2009)

*Not mine so they're worth a read 

POT                              AEROBICS CLASS*

                    Roll it. Light it.
Breathe together now. 
Inhale. Hold it.
And three -- and two -- and one.
Exhale. Control the coughing.
Big happy smiles, boys!
Hold your tummies in.
OK, all together now... 
Breathe deep. 
Inhale. Hold it.
And three -- and two -- and one.
Exhale. Stop that coughing. 
Big smiles. Look happy, boys!
Release the tension.
Now you've done it!
You're stoned -- on dope. 
OK, let's take it from the top. 
Chests out. Tummies in. 
Breathe together now.
Inhale. Hold it. 
And three -- and two -- and one!

*MARIJUANA                              AFTER MIDNIGHT*

                Dwight woke up late at night.
A nightmare gave him a fright.
He dreamed he was a big green doobie,
which he thought was kind of groovy
until a giant with a match struck a light.


----------



## KAMSAI (Aug 1, 2009)

i likem...come on mods ...lets get this goin


----------



## jungle (Aug 2, 2009)

twas the night before harvest
and all through the house
some nice smelling flowers
yo something grew right

as the buds start drying 
results from my trying
I remember this forum
I begin  high fiven

My girls buds
are nestled in jars
up in their cupboard
curing in the dark

twas the night before smokin
and all through the house
I don't know about your place
OVER HERE  IT'S A ROCKIN

Happy Grow year
from one of the forum
Peace


----------



## jungle (Aug 2, 2009)

I know I have second place...thus far......ROFL........


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 3, 2009)

A poem...

There was a DP WW from Nantucket
Who's roots were too big for it's bucket
But when balls were found
There were hoots of joy all around
And as for the bucket, Hicktucket

I worked really hard on this .


----------



## Hick (Aug 3, 2009)

_"roll roll roll yer own..
take a sip o' wine"_...
haaaa......... theres an oldy!


----------



## jungle (Aug 4, 2009)

*ANYWAYS*

Sometimes I sit and wonder
What best one would make me wander
Well I have a good selection
They're sure to win elections
But I grew automatics anyways

I dreamt of Satari by Mandela Seeds
bought white widow to my own enternal pleads
selected strains like juicy fruity,  grew some cannolope haze
but I'm growing automatics anyways

The frown on my face
My human discrace
When I hear
They can't win the race
but I'm growing them anyways

obnoxious little critters they are
just as well be eating bitters 
from what some at the forums say
But I'm growing them anyways

Well I'm here to say
if I had it my way
i'd have a nice large tent
Where my plants could bloom and bloom
but I didn't
So thats why I'm growing them anyways 

I didn't have a place 
Where were  no light leaks
But man are they FREAKING FANTASTIC 
At only 8 weeks 
I'm growing them ANYWAYS


----------



## jungle (Aug 5, 2009)

I can't really write poetry
It's like taking a chance
like going out on a leaf
and walking on stems

look it's big bad balls
with no white hairs
call out the beavers
they can chop down
these wares

It's one big sticky mess
on this one
but then who cares
as long as one can find 
the way back to there

I jump down high
fly through the sky
this is the beatles 
in marmalade skies

back home from the day now
I climb up the rope
I climb in my marijuana house
and take up a toke

*I dON'T MIND IF IT'S STICKY*


----------



## ray jay (Aug 6, 2009)

Sitting in my basement again
Only 2 more plants to trim
Can't wait till I'm done
Cause trimming is really no fun
Would rather be having a beer.


----------



## KAMSAI (Aug 6, 2009)

Hello there mary, you almost scared me
feel my heart, its pumpin, a little anxiety but ill get over it, so its nothing
can i tell you somethin?, we've been together as long as i could remember
my first lover and thats for the record. They call me a junkie, a barrel of monkeys, and all the other names, maybe its cause you make me happy so my actions have to change for the good, i wish i could teach the ignorant what they misunderstood, and how you work your remedey over me, helps me breathe, cradles me when i need to sleep, brings me my appetite when i cant eat, why cant they just let us be? if i was king, you'd be my queen and turn this country full on green, ill even supply the people with the seeds. Id release the freedom fighters back on to the street and thank them for sticking up for their beliefs, if it wasnt for them, then who would speak up for you and me? put down the tobacco and please spill the drinks they are the worst epidemic since hiv, lets all just be happy, lets all just be like me, lets all hold our heads up , Because one day we'll all be free..:holysheep:


----------



## jungle (Aug 9, 2009)

I Wonder what you are?
I'm always checking
for that first white hair
I get out both magnified glasses
staring  (I'm sorry I just laughed).
Well you better hurry up
You have to catch up to the other girls

*ARE YOU A MALE OR FEMALE?*


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 9, 2009)

As i walked through woods on a hot summers day..                                                                I met a man called Art Vandolay , He said i have one 4u2smoke...                                       And "come on" hurry up this is'nt a joke.                                                                           So we sat and toked the alnaturale...                                                                                And who came along ..well Norcalhal..                                                                               So we sat by the river and got stoned real quick ! ...                                                         Then outta the blue came a bloke named Hick !...                                                                  So he packed his pipe and offered us some ....                                                                       And then on the horizon came SmokinMom ...                                                                     Upon her arriving With a flat tyre on her truck ...                                                                  We gazed into the river ...and there was PC Duck ..                                                             So the crowd got bigger And more people gathered round,...                                                  We were runnin outta room in that tex town !


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 9, 2009)

There was a male WW from DP
Abnormally high in THC
The tiniest trichs barely visible to the naked eye
Produce a great, mellow, totally non-disruptive high.


----------



## Hick (Aug 9, 2009)

there once was a man from nantuckit..

ooops.. "wrong wrong wrong"....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 9, 2009)

Roses are   Red..Violets are Blue...if not for MP....my buds would be eeeewwww  ..



ok what i win?


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 9, 2009)

There was an old man from regina ! ....                                                        Who hangs buds to dry on his wife's recliner ....                                            Said the husband with glee and down on one knee ....                                    Lets grow dank right now and life will be finer !


----------



## jungle (Aug 11, 2009)

as I walk this awsome seashore
I see the waves

wauii wauii

As I look across the waters 
I see a grave

Kona Gold

My life is ever changing
My heart never will

Hawaiin Skunk

It is quiet like the rock
and solid like the stiill

mama mia

My feet are in the waters
my skin a shade of gray
for long time i been waden
but now I'm not afraid

*I'M GOING TO SWIM ACROSS THIS OCEAN EVEN IF IT KILLS ME TO GET TO HAWAII*


----------



## Budders Keeper (Aug 11, 2009)

Smoke those buds, you can't deny
 The great temptation of getting high
When you light that joint, and take a big hit
 It gives a feeling, that just won't quit.
What a dumb way to get your kicks
 If you ask me it's pretty dang sick...
BUT...
If you wish to engage in this uncooth trend,
 Come on over and be my friend!
.........wrote that back in high school, ahhh, the memories.


----------



## Amateur Grower (Aug 11, 2009)

A natural green herb
Given by God to His people
Thank you God for pot


----------



## jungle (Aug 18, 2009)

*FIRST OUT DOOR GROW*



Over by the river...a rainbow of colors

The rain, the hail, the wind is over

I watched under trees

bootleggen 

one might call it

Out before the sun goes down

In the swampy area of the woods

My dog wags her tail, heavily breathing

jumps over a log and theres miss Greeny


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Aug 18, 2009)

This old man
He play One
He take blunt hits by shot gun
With a nick nack pad-a-wack 
Give a dog a bone
This old man was blindedly stoned.

This old man
He play Two
He held bong hits till choking blue
With a nick nack pad-a-wack 
Give a dog a bone
This old man was blindedly stoned.

This old man
He play Three
Cough so hard hed shoot a little pee
With a nick nack pad-a-wack 
Give a dog a bone
This old man was blindedly stoned.


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Aug 21, 2009)

another haiku:

We lost our tabby cat,
searched all over for the brat,
sleeping in the weed.


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Aug 21, 2009)

We stealth, and we hide,
of the rules we don't abide.
Wish it were legal.


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Aug 21, 2009)

The mother that died,
she was the best plant i owned,
I still feel her loss.

Janurary of this year


----------



## jungle (Aug 22, 2009)

The Breeze is cooler
The weeds colors are turning
Harvest time is near


----------



## jungle (Aug 25, 2009)

click, swoosh, fiery flame
smoking my weed for first time
pop the carb inhale


----------



## jungle (Sep 14, 2009)

I got off the airplane
She gave me a pink Floyd T-Shirt
We got in the car
and she proceeded to get me really stoned
30 years later were in touch
childhood friend
I'm going to fly again
get off the plane
and get stoned with her again
childhood friend


----------



## jungle (Dec 30, 2009)

when you were a young girl
Didn't know you so well
now I know you by name

mantanuska tundra in the wilderness
another ball game

bubblegum cotton candy mango lemon haze
think i'll stick with my pop corn buds

have a nice day

I think I was the reason people quit doing this.....sorry i was brainstorming...I'll come back again another day


----------

